# London H1B Interview



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Got this coming up, 

Any tips etc etc?
Also if anyone has a list of questions I can prepare for? 

Excited and nervous at the same time! 

Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Simon1 said:


> Got this coming up,
> 
> Any tips etc etc?
> Also if anyone has a list of questions I can prepare for?
> ...


Office wear.
Interview demeanor.
Take all paperwork even remotely relevant and even if they already have it.
Know something about the company you'll be working for and the job you'll be doing.


----------

